# www/mplayer-plugin



## ccc (May 9, 2010)

hi

I cannot install www/mplayer-plugin on my freeBSD 7.3 RELEASE due to the following error:
	
	



```
# cd /usr/ports/www/mplayer-plugin
# make
===>  Building for mplayerplug-in-3.55_6
c++ -c -o plugin.o -Wall -DXP_UNIX -DMOZ_X11 -I/usr/local/include/seamonkey/java -I/usr/local/include/seamonkey/plugin -I/usr/local
/include/nspr -I/usr/local/include/seamonkey -I/usr/local/include/seamonkey/xpcom -I/usr/local/include/seamonkey/string   -I/usr/local
/include/seamonkey -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe -D_THREAD_SAFE -I/usr/local/include   -D_THREAD_SAFE -I/usr/local/include   -I/usr/local
/include -DBSD -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe  -Iinclude -fPIC  -D_THREAD_SAFE -I/usr/local/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/local/lib/gtk-
2.0/include -I/usr/local/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/local/include/cairo -I/usr/local/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include
/glib-2.0 -I/usr/local/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/local/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/local/include/freetype2   -D_THREAD_SAFE -I/usr/local
/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/local/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/local/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/local/include/cairo -I/usr/local/include/pango-1.0 
-I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/local/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/local/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/local/include
/freetype2   -D_REENTRANT -I/usr/local/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/local/lib/glib-2.0/include   -DGTK_ENABLED   Source/plugin.cpp
In file included from Source/nsScriptablePeer.h:48,
                 from Source/plugin.h:54,
                 from Source/plugin.cpp:37:
Source/nsIScriptableMplayerPlugin.h:41:84: error: macro "NS_DEFINE_STATIC_IID_ACCESSOR" passed 2 arguments, but takes just 1
Source/nsIScriptableMplayerPlugin.h:254:92: error: macro "NS_DEFINE_STATIC_IID_ACCESSOR" passed 2 arguments, but takes just 1
In file included from Source/nsScriptablePeer.h:48,
                 from Source/plugin.h:54,
                 from Source/plugin.cpp:37:
Source/nsIScriptableMplayerPlugin.h:25: error: function definition does not declare parameters
Source/nsIScriptableMplayerPlugin.h:122: error: expected constructor, destructor, or type conversion before 'class'
gmake: *** [plugin.o] Error 1
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/mplayer-plugin.
```
I've already tried:
	
	



```
# portsnap fetch update
# portupgrade -fa
```
but didn't help.

Knows someone what's wrong and howto solve this problem?


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (May 9, 2010)

I think it has to do with libxul (won't rebuild here with a
similar, not the same, error.)  If you are lucky 
(unlikely, it wants perl 5.10 not perl 5.8... ) you can
package-add the needed version and retry...
*if* that is the cause.  If libxul will build on your
machine, another matter...


----------



## ccc (May 9, 2010)

jb_fvwm2 said:
			
		

> I think it has to do with libxul (won't rebuild here with a
> similar, not the same, error.)  If you are lucky you can
> package-add the needed version and retry...



libxul I can install without errors and is already installed.


----------



## crsd (May 9, 2010)

Builds here just fine with libxul-1.9.0.17_2. What is the output of:[cmd=""]make -V GECKO -C /usr/ports/www/mplayer-plugin[/cmd], and if it is *seamonkey*, why did you redefine WITH_GECKO?


----------



## ccc (May 9, 2010)

crsd said:
			
		

> Builds here just fine with libxul-1.9.0.17_2. What is the output of:[cmd=""]make -V GECKO -C /usr/ports/www/mplayer-plugin[/cmd]




```
# make -V GECKO -C /usr/ports/www/mplayer-plugin
libxul
# pkg_info | grep libxul
libxul-1.9.0.17_2   Mozilla runtime package that can be used to bootstrap XUL+X
```



			
				crsd said:
			
		

> and if it is *seamonkey*, why did you redefine WITH_GECKO?


I don't know and don't have any idea why is it *WITH_GECKO*.
I've installed native seamonkey from /usr/ports/www/seamonkey


----------



## ccc (May 9, 2010)

I have tried to clean the port before the installation, but still get errors:


----------



## crsd (May 9, 2010)

Check if you have /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/mozilla-plugin.pc and paste its contents.


----------



## ccc (May 9, 2010)

crsd said:
			
		

> Check if you have /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/mozilla-plugin.pc and paste its contents.




```
# cat /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/mozilla-plugin.pc
prefix=/usr/local
sdkdir=/usr/local/lib/libxul/sdk
includedir=/usr/local/include/libxul

Name: Mozilla Plug-In API
Description: Mozilla Plug-In API
Version: 1.9.0.17
Requires: nspr >= 4.8.2
Cflags: -I${includedir}/stable
```


----------



## crsd (May 9, 2010)

Don't see any problems with it. Run `# make clean configure` and paste work/mplayerplug-in-3.55/config.log please.


----------



## ccc (May 9, 2010)

crsd said:
			
		

> Don't see any problems with it. Run `# make clean configure` and paste work/mplayerplug-in-3.55/config.log please.



Cannot attach the whole file due to forum limits.


```
This file contains any messages produced by compilers while
running configure, to aid debugging if configure makes a mistake.

It was created by mplayerplug-in configure 3.55, which was
generated by GNU Autoconf 2.61.  Invocation command line was

  $ ./configure --enable-gmp --x-libraries=/usr/local/lib --x-includes=/usr/local/include --prefix=/usr/local --mandir=/usr/local/man 
--infodir=/usr/local/info/ --build=i386-portbld-freebsd7.3

## --------- ##
## Platform. ##
## --------- ##

hostname = bsd.DOM
uname -m = i386
uname -r = 7.3-RELEASE
uname -s = FreeBSD
uname -v = FreeBSD 7.3-RELEASE #0: Sun Mar 21 06:15:01 UTC 2010     root@walker.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC 

/usr/bin/uname -p = i386
/bin/uname -X     = unknown

/bin/arch              = unknown
/usr/bin/arch -k       = unknown
/usr/convex/getsysinfo = unknown
/usr/bin/hostinfo      = unknown
/bin/machine           = unknown
/usr/bin/oslevel       = unknown
/bin/universe          = unknown

PATH: /sbin
PATH: /bin
PATH: /usr/sbin
PATH: /usr/bin
PATH: /usr/games
PATH: /usr/local/sbin
PATH: /usr/local/bin
PATH: /root/bin


## ----------- ##
## Core tests. ##
## ----------- ##

configure:1881: checking for C++ compiler version
configure:1888: c++ --version >&5
c++ (GCC) 4.2.1 20070719  [FreeBSD]
Copyright (C) 2007 Free Software Foundation, Inc.
This is free software; see the source for copying conditions.  There is NO
warranty; not even for MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE.

configure:1891: $? = 0
configure:1898: c++ -v >&5
Using built-in specs.
Target: i386-undermydesk-freebsd
Configured with: FreeBSD/i386 system compiler
Thread model: posix
gcc version 4.2.1 20070719  [FreeBSD]
configure:1901: $? = 0
configure:1908: c++ -V >&5
c++: '-V' option must have argument
configure:1911: $? = 1
configure:1934: checking for C++ compiler default output file name
configure:1961: c++ -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe -I/usr/local/include -DBSD -L/usr/local/lib conftest.cpp  >&5
configure:1964: $? = 0
configure:2002: result: a.out
configure:2019: checking whether the C++ compiler works
configure:2029: ./a.out
configure:2032: $? = 0
configure:2049: result: yes
configure:2056: checking whether we are cross compiling
configure:2058: result: no
configure:2061: checking for suffix of executables
configure:2068: c++ -o conftest -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe -I/usr/local/include -DBSD -L/usr/local/lib conftest.cpp  >&5
configure:2071: $? = 0
configure:2095: result: 
configure:2101: checking for suffix of object files
configure:2127: c++ -c -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe -I/usr/local/include -DBSD conftest.cpp >&5
configure:2130: $? = 0
configure:2153: result: o
configure:2157: checking whether we are using the GNU C++ compiler
configure:2186: c++ -c -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe -I/usr/local/include -DBSD conftest.cpp >&5
configure:2192: $? = 0
configure:2209: result: yes
configure:2214: checking whether c++ accepts -g
configure:2244: c++ -c -g -I/usr/local/include -DBSD conftest.cpp >&5
configure:2250: $? = 0
configure:2349: result: yes
configure:2420: checking for gcc
configure:2447: result: cc
configure:2685: checking for C compiler version
configure:2692: cc --version >&5
cc (GCC) 4.2.1 20070719  [FreeBSD]
Copyright (C) 2007 Free Software Foundation, Inc.
This is free software; see the source for copying conditions.  There is NO
warranty; not even for MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE.

configure:2695: $? = 0
configure:2702: cc -v >&5
Using built-in specs.
Target: i386-undermydesk-freebsd
Configured with: FreeBSD/i386 system compiler
Thread model: posix
gcc version 4.2.1 20070719  [FreeBSD]
configure:2705: $? = 0
configure:2712: cc -V >&5
cc: '-V' option must have argument
configure:2715: $? = 1
configure:2718: checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler
configure:2747: cc -c -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe -I/usr/local/include -DBSD conftest.c >&5
configure:2753: $? = 0
configure:2770: result: yes
configure:2775: checking whether cc accepts -g
configure:2805: cc -c -g -I/usr/local/include -DBSD conftest.c >&5
configure:2811: $? = 0
configure:2910: result: yes
configure:2927: checking for cc option to accept ISO C89
configure:3001: cc  -c -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe -I/usr/local/include -DBSD conftest.c >&5
configure:3007: $? = 0
configure:3030: result: none needed
configure:3092: checking for a BSD-compatible install
configure:3148: result: /usr/bin/install -c -o root -g wheel
configure:3163: checking for gawk
configure:3193: result: no
configure:3163: checking for mawk
configure:3193: result: no
configure:3163: checking for nawk
configure:3179: found /usr/bin/nawk
configure:3190: result: nawk
configure:3201: checking whether gmake sets $(MAKE)
configure:3222: result: yes
configure:3284: Determining mozilla/firefox packages to build against
configure:3292: checking for pkg-config
configure:3310: found /usr/local/bin/pkg-config
configure:3323: result: /usr/local/bin/pkg-config
configure:3341: checking for mozilla-plugin mozilla-xpcom
configure:3383: WARNING: mozilla-plugin not found
configure:3444: checking for firefox-plugin firefox-xpcom
configure:3486: WARNING: firefox-plugin not found
configure:3547: checking for seamonkey-plugin seamonkey-xpcom
configure:3589: WARNING: seamonkey-plugin not found
configure:3650: checking for xulrunner-plugin xulrunner-xpcom
configure:3692: WARNING: xulrunner-plugin not found
configure:3753: checking for libxul
configure:3757: result: yes
configure:3761: checking MOZPLUG_CFLAGS
configure:3764: result: -fshort-wchar -I/usr/local/include/libxul/stable -I/usr/local/include/nspr  
configure:3767: checking MOZPLUG_LIBS
configure:3770: result: -Wl,-rpath,/usr/local/lib/libxul -pthread -L/usr/local/lib/libxul/sdk/lib -L/usr/local/lib/libxul -L/usr/local/lib 
-lxpcomglue_s -lxul -lxpcom -lplds4 -lplc4 -lnspr4  
configure:3930: checking for xpidl
configure:3962: result: /usr/local/lib/libxul/xpidl
configure:4066: checking for gtk+-2.0
configure:4070: result: yes
configure:4074: checking GTK_CFLAGS
configure:4077: result: -D_THREAD_SAFE -I/usr/local/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/local/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/local/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr
/local/include/cairo -I/usr/local/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/local/lib/glib-2.0/include 
-I/usr/local/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/local/include/freetype2  
configure:4080: checking GTK_LIBS
configure:4083: result: -pthread -L/usr/local/lib -lgtk-x11-2.0 -lgdk-x11-2.0 -latk-1.0 -lgdk_pixbuf-2.0 -lpangocairo-1.0 -lgio-2.0 -lXext 
-lXrender -lXinerama -lXi -lXrandr -lXcursor -lXcomposite -lXdamage -lpangoft2-1.0 -lXfixes -lcairo -lX11 -lpango-1.0 -lm -lfreetype 
-lfontconfig -lgobject-2.0 -lgmodule-2.0 -lglib-2.0  
configure:4168: checking for gtk+-2.0 >= 2.4.0
configure:4172: result: yes
configure:4176: checking GTK24_CFLAGS
configure:4179: result: -D_THREAD_SAFE -I/usr/local/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/local/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/local/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr
/local/include/cairo -I/usr/local/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/local/lib/glib-2.0/include 
-I/usr/local/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/local/include/freetype2  
configure:4182: checking GTK24_LIBS
configure:4185: result: -pthread -L/usr/local/lib -lgtk-x11-2.0 -lgdk-x11-2.0 -latk-1.0 -lgdk_pixbuf-2.0 -lpangocairo-1.0 -lgio-2.0 -lXext 
-lXrender -lXinerama -lXi -lXrandr -lXcursor -lXcomposite -lXdamage -lpangoft2-1.0 -lXfixes -lcairo -lX11 -lpango-1.0 -lm -lfreetype 
-lfontconfig -lgobject-2.0 -lgmodule-2.0 -lglib-2.0  
configure:4270: checking for gthread-2.0
configure:4274: result: yes
configure:4278: checking GTHREAD_CFLAGS
configure:4281: result: -D_REENTRANT -I/usr/local/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/local/lib/glib-2.0/include  
configure:4284: checking GTHREAD_LIBS
configure:4287: result: -pthread -L/usr/local/lib -lgthread-2.0 -lglib-2.0  
configure:4589: checking how to run the C preprocessor
configure:4629: cc -E -I/usr/local/include -DBSD conftest.c
configure:4635: $? = 0
configure:4666: cc -E -I/usr/local/include -DBSD conftest.c
conftest.c:10:28: error: ac_nonexistent.h: No such file or directory
configure:4672: $? = 1
configure: failed program was:
| /* confdefs.h.  */
| #define PACKAGE_NAME "mplayerplug-in"
| #define PACKAGE_TARNAME "mplayerplug-in"
| #define PACKAGE_VERSION "3.55"
| #define PACKAGE_STRING "mplayerplug-in 3.55"
| #define PACKAGE_BUGREPORT "mplayerplug-in-devel@lists.sourceforge.net"
| #define GTK2_ENABLED 1
| #define GTK24_ENABLED 1
| /* end confdefs.h.  */
| #include <ac_nonexistent.h>
configure:4705: result: cc -E
configure:4734: cc -E -I/usr/local/include -DBSD conftest.c
configure:4740: $? = 0
configure:4771: cc -E -I/usr/local/include -DBSD conftest.c
conftest.c:10:28: error: ac_nonexistent.h: No such file or directory
configure:4777: $? = 1
configure: failed program was:
| /* confdefs.h.  */
| #define PACKAGE_NAME "mplayerplug-in"
| #define PACKAGE_TARNAME "mplayerplug-in"
| #define PACKAGE_VERSION "3.55"
| #define PACKAGE_STRING "mplayerplug-in 3.55"
| #define PACKAGE_BUGREPORT "mplayerplug-in-devel@lists.sourceforge.net"
| #define GTK2_ENABLED 1
| #define GTK24_ENABLED 1
| /* end confdefs.h.  */
| #include <ac_nonexistent.h>
```


----------



## ccc (May 9, 2010)

```
configure:4870: checking for x11
configure:4874: result: yes
configure:4878: checking X_CFLAGS
configure:4881: result: -D_THREAD_SAFE -I/usr/local/include  
configure:4884: checking X_LIBS
configure:4887: result: -L/usr/local/lib -lX11  
configure:5205: checking for xt
configure:5209: result: yes
configure:5213: checking XT_CFLAGS
configure:5216: result: -D_THREAD_SAFE -I/usr/local/include  
configure:5219: checking XT_LIBS
configure:5222: result: -L/usr/local/lib -lXt -lX11 -lSM -lICE  
configure:6321: checking for grep that handles long lines and -e
configure:6395: result: /usr/bin/grep
configure:6400: checking for egrep
configure:6478: result: /usr/bin/grep -E
configure:6483: checking for ANSI C header files
configure:6513: cc -c -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe -I/usr/local/include -DBSD conftest.c >&5
configure:6519: $? = 0
configure:6618: cc -o conftest -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe -I/usr/local/include -DBSD -L/usr/local/lib conftest.c  >&5
configure:6621: $? = 0
configure:6627: ./conftest
configure:6630: $? = 0
configure:6647: result: yes
configure:6671: checking for sys/types.h
configure:6692: cc -c -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe -I/usr/local/include -DBSD conftest.c >&5
configure:6698: $? = 0
configure:6714: result: yes
configure:6671: checking for sys/stat.h
configure:6692: cc -c -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe -I/usr/local/include -DBSD conftest.c >&5
configure:6698: $? = 0
configure:6714: result: yes
configure:6671: checking for stdlib.h
configure:6692: cc -c -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe -I/usr/local/include -DBSD conftest.c >&5
configure:6698: $? = 0
configure:6714: result: yes
configure:6671: checking for string.h
configure:6692: cc -c -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe -I/usr/local/include -DBSD conftest.c >&5
configure:6698: $? = 0
configure:6714: result: yes
configure:6671: checking for memory.h
configure:6692: cc -c -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe -I/usr/local/include -DBSD conftest.c >&5
configure:6698: $? = 0
configure:6714: result: yes
configure:6671: checking for strings.h
configure:6692: cc -c -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe -I/usr/local/include -DBSD conftest.c >&5
configure:6698: $? = 0
configure:6714: result: yes
configure:6671: checking for inttypes.h
configure:6692: cc -c -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe -I/usr/local/include -DBSD conftest.c >&5
configure:6698: $? = 0
configure:6714: result: yes
configure:6671: checking for stdint.h
configure:6692: cc -c -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe -I/usr/local/include -DBSD conftest.c >&5
configure:6698: $? = 0
configure:6714: result: yes
configure:6671: checking for unistd.h
configure:6692: cc -c -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe -I/usr/local/include -DBSD conftest.c >&5
configure:6698: $? = 0
configure:6714: result: yes
configure:6781: checking for xpm
configure:6785: result: yes
configure:6789: checking XPM_CFLAGS
configure:6792: result: -D_THREAD_SAFE -I/usr/local/include  
configure:6795: checking XPM_LIBS
configure:6798: result: -L/usr/local/lib -lXpm -lX11  
configure:6966: checking for ANSI C header files
configure:7130: result: yes
configure:7159: checking stddef.h usability
configure:7176: cc -c -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe -D_THREAD_SAFE -I/usr/local/include   -D_THREAD_SAFE -I/usr/local/include   -I/usr
/local/include -DBSD conftest.c >&5
configure:7182: $? = 0
configure:7196: result: yes
configure:7200: checking stddef.h presence
configure:7215: cc -E -I/usr/local/include -DBSD conftest.c
configure:7221: $? = 0
configure:7235: result: yes
configure:7268: checking for stddef.h
configure:7276: result: yes
configure:7149: checking for stdlib.h
configure:7155: result: yes
configure:7149: checking for unistd.h
configure:7155: result: yes
configure:7149: checking for sys/stat.h
configure:7155: result: yes
configure:7159: checking fcntl.h usability
configure:7176: cc -c -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe -D_THREAD_SAFE -I/usr/local/include   -D_THREAD_SAFE -I/usr/local/include   -I/usr
/local/include -DBSD conftest.c >&5
configure:7182: $? = 0
configure:7196: result: yes
configure:7200: checking fcntl.h presence
configure:7215: cc -E -I/usr/local/include -DBSD conftest.c
configure:7221: $? = 0
configure:7235: result: yes
configure:7268: checking for fcntl.h
configure:7276: result: yes
configure:7291: checking for an ANSI C-conforming const
configure:7366: cc -c -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe -D_THREAD_SAFE -I/usr/local/include   -D_THREAD_SAFE -I/usr/local/include   -I/usr
/local/include -DBSD conftest.c >&5
configure:7372: $? = 0
configure:7387: result: yes
configure:7397: checking whether time.h and sys/time.h may both be included
configure:7427: cc -c -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe -D_THREAD_SAFE -I/usr/local/include   -D_THREAD_SAFE -I/usr/local/include   -I/usr
/local/include -DBSD conftest.c >&5
configure:7433: $? = 0
configure:7448: result: yes
configure:7458: checking for pid_t
configure:7488: cc -c -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe -D_THREAD_SAFE -I/usr/local/include   -D_THREAD_SAFE -I/usr/local/include   -I/usr
/local/include -DBSD conftest.c >&5
configure:7494: $? = 0
configure:7509: result: yes
configure:7521: checking for size_t
configure:7551: cc -c -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe -D_THREAD_SAFE -I/usr/local/include   -D_THREAD_SAFE -I/usr/local/include   -I/usr
/local/include -DBSD conftest.c >&5
configure:7557: $? = 0
configure:7572: result: yes
configure:7591: checking for stdlib.h
configure:7597: result: yes
configure:7731: checking for GNU libc compatible malloc
configure:7765: cc -o conftest -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe -D_THREAD_SAFE -I/usr/local/include   -D_THREAD_SAFE -I/usr/local/include   
-I/usr/local/include -DBSD -L/usr/local/lib conftest.c -L/usr/local/lib -lX11    -lX11  -L/usr/local/lib -lXt -lX11 -lSM -lICE   >&5
configure:7768: $? = 0
configure:7774: ./conftest
configure:7777: $? = 0
configure:7793: result: yes
configure:7836: checking vfork.h usability
configure:7853: cc -c -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe -D_THREAD_SAFE -I/usr/local/include   -D_THREAD_SAFE -I/usr/local/include   -I/usr
/local/include -DBSD conftest.c >&5
conftest.c:62:19: error: vfork.h: No such file or directory
configure:7859: $? = 1
configure: failed program was:
| /* confdefs.h.  */
| #define PACKAGE_NAME "mplayerplug-in"
| #define PACKAGE_TARNAME "mplayerplug-in"
| #define PACKAGE_VERSION "3.55"
| #define PACKAGE_STRING "mplayerplug-in 3.55"
| #define PACKAGE_BUGREPORT "mplayerplug-in-devel@lists.sourceforge.net"
| #define GTK2_ENABLED 1
| #define GTK24_ENABLED 1
| #define STDC_HEADERS 1
| #define HAVE_SYS_TYPES_H 1
| #define HAVE_SYS_STAT_H 1
| #define HAVE_STDLIB_H 1
| #define HAVE_STRING_H 1
| #define HAVE_MEMORY_H 1
| #define HAVE_STRINGS_H 1
| #define HAVE_INTTYPES_H 1
| #define HAVE_STDINT_H 1
| #define HAVE_UNISTD_H 1
| #define STDC_HEADERS 1
| #define HAVE_STDDEF_H 1
| #define HAVE_STDLIB_H 1
| #define HAVE_UNISTD_H 1
| #define HAVE_SYS_STAT_H 1
| #define HAVE_FCNTL_H 1
| #define TIME_WITH_SYS_TIME 1
| #define HAVE_STDLIB_H 1
| #define HAVE_MALLOC 1
| /* end confdefs.h.  */
| #include <stdio.h>
| #ifdef HAVE_SYS_TYPES_H
| # include <sys/types.h>
| #endif
| #ifdef HAVE_SYS_STAT_H
| # include <sys/stat.h>
| #endif
| #ifdef STDC_HEADERS
| # include <stdlib.h>
| # include <stddef.h>
| #else
| # ifdef HAVE_STDLIB_H
| #  include <stdlib.h>
| # endif
| #endif
| #ifdef HAVE_STRING_H
| # if !defined STDC_HEADERS && defined HAVE_MEMORY_H
| #  include <memory.h>
| # endif
| # include <string.h>
| #endif
| #ifdef HAVE_STRINGS_H
| # include <strings.h>
| #endif
| #ifdef HAVE_INTTYPES_H
| # include <inttypes.h>
| #endif
| #ifdef HAVE_STDINT_H
| # include <stdint.h>
| #endif
| #ifdef HAVE_UNISTD_H
| # include <unistd.h>
| #endif
| #include <vfork.h>
configure:7873: result: no
configure:7877: checking vfork.h presence
configure:7892: cc -E -I/usr/local/include -DBSD conftest.c
conftest.c:29:19: error: vfork.h: No such file or directory
configure:7898: $? = 1
configure: failed program was:
| /* confdefs.h.  */
| #define PACKAGE_NAME "mplayerplug-in"
| #define PACKAGE_TARNAME "mplayerplug-in"
| #define PACKAGE_VERSION "3.55"
| #define PACKAGE_STRING "mplayerplug-in 3.55"
| #define PACKAGE_BUGREPORT "mplayerplug-in-devel@lists.sourceforge.net"
| #define GTK2_ENABLED 1
| #define GTK24_ENABLED 1
| #define STDC_HEADERS 1
| #define HAVE_SYS_TYPES_H 1
| #define HAVE_SYS_STAT_H 1
| #define HAVE_STDLIB_H 1
| #define HAVE_STRING_H 1
| #define HAVE_MEMORY_H 1
| #define HAVE_STRINGS_H 1
| #define HAVE_INTTYPES_H 1
| #define HAVE_STDINT_H 1
| #define HAVE_UNISTD_H 1
| #define STDC_HEADERS 1
| #define HAVE_STDDEF_H 1
| #define HAVE_STDLIB_H 1
| #define HAVE_UNISTD_H 1
| #define HAVE_SYS_STAT_H 1
| #define HAVE_FCNTL_H 1
| #define TIME_WITH_SYS_TIME 1
| #define HAVE_STDLIB_H 1
| #define HAVE_MALLOC 1
| /* end confdefs.h.  */
| #include <vfork.h>
```


----------



## ccc (May 9, 2010)

```
## ----------------- ##
## Output variables. ##
## ----------------- ##

AWK='nawk'
CC='cc'
CFLAGS='-O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe -D_THREAD_SAFE -I/usr/local/include   -D_THREAD_SAFE -I/usr/local/include  '
CPP='cc -E'
CPPFLAGS='-I/usr/local/include -DBSD'
CREATE='     mplayerplug-in mplayerplug-in-wmp mplayerplug-in-qt mplayerplug-in-rm mplayerplug-in-gmp mplayerplug-in-dvx'
CXX='c++'
CXXFLAGS64=''
CXXFLAGS='-O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe'
DEFS='-DHAVE_CONFIG_H'
ECHO_C=''
ECHO_N='-n'
ECHO_T=''
EGREP='/usr/bin/grep -E'
EXEEXT=''
GECKO_DEFINES=''
GECKO_IDLDIR='/usr/local/share/idl/libxul/stable'
GECKO_SDK_PREFIX=''
GECKO_XPIDL='/usr/local/lib/libxul/xpidl'
GREP='/usr/bin/grep'
GTHREAD_CFLAGS='-D_REENTRANT -I/usr/local/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/local/lib/glib-2.0/include  '
GTHREAD_LIBS='-pthread -L/usr/local/lib -lgthread-2.0 -lglib-2.0  '
GTK24_CFLAGS='-D_THREAD_SAFE -I/usr/local/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/local/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/local/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/local/include
/cairo -I/usr/local/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/local/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/local
/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/local/include/freetype2  '
GTK24_LIBS='-pthread -L/usr/local/lib -lgtk-x11-2.0 -lgdk-x11-2.0 -latk-1.0 -lgdk_pixbuf-2.0 -lpangocairo-1.0 -lgio-2.0 -lXext -lXrender 
-lXinerama -lXi -lXrandr -lXcursor -lXcomposite -lXdamage -lpangoft2-1.0 -lXfixes -lcairo -lX11 -lpango-1.0 -lm -lfreetype -lfontconfig 
-lgobject-2.0 -lgmodule-2.0 -lglib-2.0  '
GTK_CFLAGS='-D_THREAD_SAFE -I/usr/local/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/local/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/local/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/local/include
/cairo -I/usr/local/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/local/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/local
/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/local/include/freetype2   -D_THREAD_SAFE -I/usr/local/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/local/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/local
/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/local/include/cairo -I/usr/local/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/local
/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/local/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/local/include/freetype2  '
GTK_DEFINES='-DGTK_ENABLED '
GTK_LIBS='-pthread -L/usr/local/lib -lgtk-x11-2.0 -lgdk-x11-2.0 -latk-1.0 -lgdk_pixbuf-2.0 -lpangocairo-1.0 -lgio-2.0 -lXext -lXrender 
-lXinerama -lXi -lXrandr -lXcursor -lXcomposite -lXdamage -lpangoft2-1.0 -lXfixes -lcairo -lX11 -lpango-1.0 -lm -lfreetype -lfontconfig 
-lgobject-2.0 -lgmodule-2.0 -lglib-2.0   -pthread -L/usr/local/lib -lgtk-x11-2.0 -lgdk-x11-2.0 -latk-1.0 -lgdk_pixbuf-2.0 -lpangocairo-1.0 
-lgio-2.0 -lXext -lXrender -lXinerama -lXi -lXrandr -lXcursor -lXcomposite -lXdamage -lpangoft2-1.0 -lXfixes -lcairo -lX11 -lpango-1.0 -lm 
-lfreetype -lfontconfig -lgobject-2.0 -lgmodule-2.0 -lglib-2.0  '
INSTALL_DATA='install  -o root -g wheel -m 444'
INSTALL_PROGRAM='install  -s -o root -g wheel -m 555'
INSTALL_SCRIPT='install  -o root -g wheel -m 555'
INSTALL_SUBDIR='install-languages'
LDFLAGS64=''
LDFLAGS='-L/usr/local/lib '
LIBOBJS=''
LIBS='-L/usr/local/lib -lX11    -lX11  -L/usr/local/lib -lXt -lX11 -lSM -lICE  '
LOCALEDIR='/share/locale'
LTLIBOBJS=''
MOZILLA_HOME=''
MOZPLUG_CFLAGS='-fshort-wchar -I/usr/local/include/libxul/stable -I/usr/local/include/nspr   -I/usr/local/include/libxul'
MOZPLUG_LIBS='-Wl,-rpath,/usr/local/lib/libxul -pthread -L/usr/local/lib/libxul/sdk/lib -L/usr/local/lib/libxul -L/usr/local/lib 
-lxpcomglue_s -lxul -lxpcom -lplds4 -lplc4 -lnspr4  '
OBJEXT='o'
PACKAGE_BUGREPORT='mplayerplug-in-devel@lists.sourceforge.net'
PACKAGE_NAME='mplayerplug-in'
PACKAGE_STRING='mplayerplug-in 3.55'
PACKAGE_TARNAME='mplayerplug-in'
PACKAGE_VERSION='3.55'
PATH_SEPARATOR=':'
PKG_CONFIG='/usr/local/bin/pkg-config'
PKG_CONFIG_PATH=''
SET_MAKE=''
SHELL='/bin/sh'
SUBDIR='languages'
XEXT_LIBS='-lXext -lX11'
XMKMF=''
XPM_CFLAGS='-D_THREAD_SAFE -I/usr/local/include  '
XPM_LIBS='-L/usr/local/lib -lXpm -lX11  '
XT_CFLAGS='-D_THREAD_SAFE -I/usr/local/include  '
XT_LIBS='-L/usr/local/lib -lXt -lX11 -lSM -lICE  '
X_CFLAGS='-D_THREAD_SAFE -I/usr/local/include  '
X_EXTRA_LIBS=''
X_LIBS='-L/usr/local/lib -lX11  '
X_PRE_LIBS=''
ac_ct_CC='cc'
ac_ct_CXX=''
bindir='${exec_prefix}/bin'
build_alias='i386-portbld-freebsd7.3'
datadir='${datarootdir}'
datarootdir='${prefix}/share'
docdir='${datarootdir}/doc/${PACKAGE_TARNAME}'
dvidir='${docdir}'
exec_prefix='${prefix}'
host_alias=''
htmldir='${docdir}'
includedir='${prefix}/include'
infodir='/usr/local/info/'
libdir='${exec_prefix}/lib'
libexecdir='${exec_prefix}/libexec'
localedir='${datarootdir}/locale'
localstatedir='${prefix}/var'
mandir='/usr/local/man'
oldincludedir='/usr/include'
pdfdir='${docdir}'
prefix='/usr/local'
program_transform_name='s,x,x,'
psdir='${docdir}'
sbindir='${exec_prefix}/sbin'
sharedstatedir='${prefix}/com'
sysconfdir='${prefix}/etc'
target_alias=''

## ----------- ##
## confdefs.h. ##
## ----------- ##

#define PACKAGE_NAME "mplayerplug-in"
#define PACKAGE_TARNAME "mplayerplug-in"
#define PACKAGE_VERSION "3.55"
#define PACKAGE_STRING "mplayerplug-in 3.55"
#define PACKAGE_BUGREPORT "mplayerplug-in-devel@lists.sourceforge.net"
#define GTK2_ENABLED 1
#define GTK24_ENABLED 1
#define STDC_HEADERS 1
#define HAVE_SYS_TYPES_H 1
#define HAVE_SYS_STAT_H 1
#define HAVE_STDLIB_H 1
#define HAVE_STRING_H 1
#define HAVE_MEMORY_H 1
#define HAVE_STRINGS_H 1
#define HAVE_INTTYPES_H 1
#define HAVE_STDINT_H 1
#define HAVE_UNISTD_H 1
#define STDC_HEADERS 1
#define HAVE_STDDEF_H 1
#define HAVE_STDLIB_H 1
#define HAVE_UNISTD_H 1
#define HAVE_SYS_STAT_H 1
#define HAVE_FCNTL_H 1
#define TIME_WITH_SYS_TIME 1
#define HAVE_STDLIB_H 1
#define HAVE_MALLOC 1
#define HAVE_FORK 1
#define HAVE_VFORK 1
#define HAVE_WORKING_VFORK 1
#define HAVE_WORKING_FORK 1
#define HAVE_MEMSET 1
#define HAVE_STRCASECMP 1
#define HAVE_STRCHR 1
#define HAVE_STRDUP 1
#define HAVE_STRNCASECMP 1
#define HAVE_STRSTR 1
#define HAVE_STRRCHR 1
#define HAVE_SNPRINTF 1
#define HAVE_MKFIFO 1
#define HAVE_DUP2 1
#define HAVE_GETTIMEOFDAY 1
#define HAVE_STRERROR 1
#define HAVE_STRTOL 1
#define HAVE_MKDIR 1
#define HAVE_SETLOCALE 1
#define HAVE_MEMMEM 1
#define HAVE_LIBINTL_H 1
#define HAVE_GETTEXT 1
#define HAVE_SYS_TIME_H 1
#define HAVE_SYS_PARAM_H 1
#define HAVE_LOCALE_H 1
#define HAVE__BOOL 1
#define HAVE_STDBOOL_H 1
#define HAVE_SYS_WAIT_H 1
#define RETSIGTYPE void
#define DPMSExtension 1

configure: exit 0
```


----------



## ccc (May 9, 2010)

This Problem is solved now!

Before:
	
	



```
# cd /usr/ports/www/mplayer-plugin
# make clean configure
# make install clean
```
I've done:
	
	



```
# cd /usr/ports/www/seamonkey
# make deinstall
# make clean
# cd /usr/ports/www/libxul
# make deinstall
# make clean
```

It seems to work now.
Thx a lot!

Now I'll try to install www/seamonkey.


----------



## ccc (Sep 12, 2010)

According to: http://www.freshports.org/commit.ph...1008080846.o788kOqn053112@repoman.freebsd.org


```
- [B]Remove expired port www/mplayer-plugin: Upstream support dropped. Please
  consider using www/gecko-mediaplayer instead.[/B]
```


----------

